# Freight from the US of A



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Am chasing a fishfinder from the US of A.
From those that freighted gear from there of similar weight (4-5lbs), what is the cheapest (and longest :lol: ) method?

Cheers Mike


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Arpie,
while I've been browsing I found one site that charges $ USD44 EMS postage on $USD219, so thats not too bad.
Cheers Mike


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi

I just ordered a Scotty triple bar from Kayak One last week, they sent it last Wednesday arrived yesterday by usps priority air, cost 35 au for the shipping, might have been less though as I ordered other gear. The whole order cost me 100 au including shipping. I'm happy. 

Cheers


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Arpie and mac_fish, for your help.
I don't know anybody going over, but I wouldn't like to set a precedent with Doug - he'd never have time for fishing :lol:

Cheers Mike


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

A lot of stores calculate international shipping as a percentage of the sale price. I think Cabelas charges 20% surface (up to 10 wks) and 35% air (within two wks). Still ends up a lot cheaper than buying local.

I bought my Cuda 250S/Map from Cabelas last year and noticed the receipt yesterday. I paid $320AUD including all charges (credit card fees etc) vs $490 RRP. It is now out of all warranty so it was definitely worth the OS purchase. That 10 wks wait is a bugger though


----------



## ManjiMike (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Peril,
Cabelas was one I looked at but when I got to the the checkout , I was told it couldn't be freighted to my location. I thought that was weird as I had read other posts confirming what you've said. :?

Cheers Mike


----------



## Nodds (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm looking at doing the same, getting a 797 hb from the usa but iv'e been told that some of the units wont read Aus maps because they are in a diferant format. This is something I'm trying to get confirmed as fact or myth.

Last year it was going to cost me $67 to have an exhaust system for my v4 motorcycle sent here but the guy sending the item was sending it as private.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Just keep in mind that some sounders from the US wont have metric measurements and also you may need to ship them back to the US to get any repair work done.

Check out E-bay, there are a couple of blokes who have good reputation points selling at very good prices from the US and Canada.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Mike
Before you buy you should look into the warranty/repair process for your desired FF. If it has to be shipped back to the US for repairs it could cost you a lot of money over the life of the unit. If you fish in salt water you should probably count on having to get it repaired at some time. You may spend more in shipping over the life of the unit than the original purchase price. Caveat emptor  The Australian Humminbird distributor, BLA, doesn't have much info on their website. They just say that the owner is responsible for shipping charges. They don't say if the unit has to go back to the US for service. I would assume this to be the case, but you'd have to check on that.

I think that most of the US FF can be switched from English to Metric. We have metric neighbors to the north and south and a lot of US anglers fish in Mexico and Canada. The base map format is a concern. There is a chance that the map datum might be different. Most electronic charts use the WGS84 map datum.


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey mike,

I just went through this last week!

I got a Lowrance x67c from Basspro. I was looking at Basspro and Bestfishfinder.com as they had reasonable shipping charges. Although bestfishfinder had a better range, but I went through basspro as I knew of them, you can call them through a local 1800 number (just follow the links through the international orders tab on the left, about half way down), and I as a more established operation hope they will have better customer service.

The x67c was USD$250, and FEDEXed to my door for just under AUD$350. I think my unit retails for over $500 here. It took basspro a couple of days to ship, and FEDEX 3 days to deliver. Most places shipped FEDEX or UPS, and that puts delivery at about $50 for a 5lb pack.

I am yet to install the unit, but when I powered it up I could not found a way to make it run in metric, but this is not a concern to me. It also has temperature, if this works with a through-hull install it won't worry me if it is in oF. I will have to return the unit to the states if there are any warranty issues, an inconvenience, but one that I am comfortable with (I have had one warranty and two refunds go smoothly to the states this year with other stuff, with one more in the mail).

I didn't like cabelas shipping policy of charging shipping as a percentage, as adding colour to the unit (no change in shipping weight) increased the price by about $150 and shipping from $40 to $100. In the end it didn't matter that much as they only had a limited range.

I'll be adding photos to AKFF when I've installed the x67c. It looks like a neat little unit.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Redfish

Did you try this:

Units of Measure
This menu sets the speed and distance (statute or nautical miles, meters),
depth (feet, fathoms, or meters) and temperature (degrees Fahrenheit
or Celsius). To change the units:
Press MENU|MENU|â†" to UNITS OF MEASURE|ENT.
Main Menu, left, Units of Measure Menu, right.
To set Units of Measure: Press â†" to the desired units, then press ENT.
After all the options are set as desired, press EXIT|EXIT to return to the
page display.

I found this on the Lowrance site. They have the owner's manual in pdf format.
http://www.lowrance.com/Manuals/Files/x67c_0151-062_041603.pdf
I don't know if there are any differences on the export models. I hope this works for you.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Don't know about Lawrance but the U.S. version of Humminbird definitely doesn't have metric measurements , I now because I have one.

Mind you some people are quite happy to use feet, fathoms and fahrenheit, and other old world type measurements, cubits, yards and gallons. :?


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Dgax, you've probably saved me a whole lot of farting around! I should clarify that I'm yet to have a really good play with the unit!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Don't know about Lawrance but the U.S. version of Humminbird definitely doesn't have metric measurements , I now because I have one.
> 
> Mind you some people are quite happy to use feet, fathoms and fahrenheit, and other old world type measurements, cubits, yards and gallons. :?


I've noticed that some of the Humminbird owner's manuals reference international versions, but I've never seen those identified on the website. All three of mine (300TX, Matrix 37, Matrix 77c) evidently are international models. All of them came with instructions/owner's manuals in English and French (Canadian market?) I can select English or metric units on all of them. I just assumed that it was standard on all Humminbird units. It would make sense, given the close proximity to the Canadian and Mexican markets.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

DGax65 said:


> ar-we-ther-yet said:
> 
> 
> > I've noticed that some of the Humminbird owner's manuals reference international versions, but I've never seen those identified on the website. All three of mine (300TX, Matrix 37, Matrix 77c) evidently are international models. All of them came with instructions/owner's manuals in English and French (Canadian market?) I can select English or metric units on all of them. I just assumed that it was standard on all Humminbird units. It would make sense, given the close proximity to the Canadian and Mexican markets.


Hey Doug nice selection of sounder mate, I'm a fan of the matrix sounders to, love to have a 777c, but will probably get a 717 when funds become available, damn things are so expensive here.

Cant see why they would not include metric on all models, but they dont. I'm just mentioning it so the buyer is aware and doesn't wind up with a unit that doesn't have metric .


----------

